# Careless Care Home



## BikinGlynn (May 10, 2019)

Gave this one a code name as its quite a little gem thb.
Credit all the Pretty Vacant for this one, (I just happened to of tagged along for the ride) as she has been watching & monitoring for a while.
The property has now sold so hopefully work will soon be underway to stop al the goons getting in and ruining it.

This place was a 21 bed care home which had some serious failings as noted in a 2016 report including alarmingly not having a registered manager!

Some of the stated issues were...
significant breaches inc Regulation 12: Safe care and Treatment, Person Centred care and a warning notice under section 33 of the Health and Safety & care act.
failure to have a registered manager. 

A large number of residents contracts were cancelled shortly after by the local council. 
The home was finally closed & went on the market in late 2017.

A bit pic heavy this one but hope u like.


IMG_2850 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2479 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2608 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2638 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2508 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2480 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2806 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



FQIT2495 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2511 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2486 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2566 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2573 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2602 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2671 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2685 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2753 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2788 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2741 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


47799050791_898d50527e_k (1) by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2715 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2700 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2531 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2648 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2520 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2475 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2472 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2474 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2462 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2757 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 10, 2019)

Very nice location and shots there! Shame it's so far away from me!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2019)

Some cool shots there BG, I wonder whether that "care home series" on DVD was a hit with the folks


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 11, 2019)

Ha ha yes knowing their level of care it was prob nightly viewing lol


----------



## HughieD (May 11, 2019)

Can see why you code-named it. What a stunner. Great report mate.


----------



## Sabtr (May 11, 2019)

That's lush.

I guess this one falls into another category of care home - gone is the sterile 'hospital' feel of a care home and in is a manor house feel. Looks like the type of place where the old confused general wanders around! I guess a ladies only place though? (don't mention if it would give the location away)

Story time:
My mother once worked in private care at a similar place to this. It was a ladies only home and held 11 residents.
One night I was on a bus heading into town for a beer. It was winter, raining and dark - about 9 pm. The bus drove past the home and I spotted an old lady in a pink nightie. She'd wandered out the home, crossed a main road and had taken a small coal shovel with her. She was knelt and digging a hole, in the dark, in the rain and soaked. I had to call my mother to call the home because escaped resident.
The home closed not too long after that event - I wonder why..


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 11, 2019)

That's a really nice one mate with some lovely bits in it


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 11, 2019)

Thanks sausage, it was a grand old building but did have a sad feeling about it. A lot of the personal artefacts (lots of photos) were in attic, I guessing a resident died with no next of kin & was just a case of “stick it all up there”. It was scary researching & finding all the breeches of care that they had though which is a shame cos the building itself is more the sort of place I’d like to b in when older!


----------



## Sabtr (May 11, 2019)

Nope - I refuse to head into a care home. I'd be banned anyway!
They've planned ahead here and put me into a bungalow ready for my madness coming (next week).

Those artifacts. I've mentioned before about how much I love those old images. I know some homes around this way have a cupboard where if someone passes and the family doesn't want an item, it's usually placed into the 'special' cupboard for other other residents who might want or need it - lamps or a serving tray for example. With those more personal items there's definitely a reason they were kept. Was a relative coming to collect but then didn't? Were they seen as just too important to throw? 
So many stories in those places.


----------



## missypink (May 11, 2019)

It's awful to think though that most of that stuff will just end up in a skip with no thought or care in terms of the history or the story behind it. Really hope some of it does get preserved....


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 12, 2019)

missypink said:


> It's awful to think though that most of that stuff will just end up in a skip with no thought or care in terms of the history or the story behind it. Really hope some of it does get preserved....



I agree its pretty tragic, would be gutted if it was my stuff... well wouldnt if I was dead I guess but ya know what I mean!


----------



## Menzo1982 (May 13, 2019)

WOW WOW WOW,

Very interesting shoot and some nice shots too.

Love to shoot this location.


----------



## B7TMW (May 14, 2019)

Great report that.

I find it quite upsetting at the thought that the personal effects those poor residents cherished for so many years, memories and history, just ending up in a skip. I'm sure someone, somewhere in their families, would like to sift through them once in a while in the future. Years and years of history that helped them with their diminishing memories, just lost for ever. 

The story around this place really hits home with me as personally, I am rapidly approaching having to make this very decision for my elderly mother. And it scares the shit out of me that I could pick the wrong home for her!!!


----------



## Echo Seven (May 14, 2019)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Wallasey (May 14, 2019)

great set of snaps, alot of memories left behind.

They are looking at putting 20 apartments and 5 houses there, I take that as it will be knocked down


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 14, 2019)

Wallasey said:


> great set of snaps, alot of memories left behind.
> 
> They are looking at putting 20 apartments and 5 houses there, I take that as it will be knocked down



Yeah guess so, shame its not listed as it dates to 1885 I believe & its in really good structural condition but as always they r just interested in the most profitable outcome. Expect the tour bus to b hitting this one soon!


----------



## smiler (May 15, 2019)

Little Gem, I enjoyed it Thanks


----------



## Potter (May 18, 2019)

This really is a gem. Real shame if they just get rid of the place and everything in it.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 18, 2019)

Yes it is but unfortunately I have been informed the idiots are already helping themselves to things so will all b trashed soon I have no doubt


----------



## The Wombat (May 18, 2019)

now that looks a good place.
well done chap


----------



## khurbanx (May 19, 2019)

Nice shots ....


----------



## Sarah.explores (Aug 19, 2019)

Beautiful  Might visit here myself soon


----------



## Cjlockers (Dec 3, 2019)

It could be looked into, I mean I live pretty close to this location, its possible to look into local records as i don't think the care home would've tried to particularly hard to find the next of kin.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 4, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> I agree its pretty tragic, would be gutted if it was my stuff... well wouldnt if I was dead I guess but ya know what I mean!



So make sure whilst you are still alive, that you have thrown out all the junk of a lifetime - that is of no interest to anybody else in the family and the rest is clearly mentioned and disposed of in a properly worded Will. As one gets older, you will realise that your younger relatives will not value your lifetimes collection of 'stuff' in the same way as you do. Let them chose items they really want and turn the rest into cash and treat yourself to one final lasting memory. A nice world cruise perhaps? At 76 I've 'been there, done that' As they say, 'You cannot take it with you!'


----------



## lmb797 (Jan 29, 2020)

These are fantastic!!


----------



## alex76 (Jan 31, 2020)

Cheers for sharing like this one


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 31, 2020)

alex76 said:


> Cheers for sharing like this one



Thanks all, its a fairly old report, not sure if this place is still there, anyone know?


----------



## mookster (Jan 31, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thanks all, its a fairly old report, not sure if this place is still there, anyone know?



It is, covered in cameras and all sorts.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 31, 2020)

mookster said:


> It is, covered in cameras and all sorts.



Blimey bit late to the party there!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 1, 2020)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> So make sure whilst you are still alive, that you have thrown out all the junk of a lifetime - that is of no interest to anybody else in the family and the rest is clearly mentioned and disposed of in a properly worded Will. As one gets older, you will realise that your younger relatives will not value your lifetimes collection of 'stuff' in the same way as you do. Let them chose items they really want and turn the rest into cash and treat yourself to one final lasting memory. A nice world cruise perhaps? At 76 I've 'been there, done that' As they say, 'You cannot take it with you!'



That's actually very wise words from Dirus...


----------

